
Mars Has Flowing Water in the Summer - mpweiher
http://diply.com/sciencep/article/mars-has-flowing-water-in-the-summer
======
n-gauge
If Mars is farther away than Earth from the Sun, how come the scientists
believe Mars was once warmer and wetter than today?

